# Goede server kernel

## andrewf

Ik ben een overbodig AthlonXP systeempje aan het ombouwen tot een home server, vooral om samba shares en distcc te draaien.

Welke kernel sources zou ik hiervoor gebruiken? er komt geen X op. De hardened kernelsources lijken me niet nodig aangezien de box enkel via LAN bereikt kan worden (tenzij ik er later ook een vpn-server op krijg)

Of kan ik best gewoon voor vanilla of gentoo-dev gaan?

----------

## garo

Ik zou gewoon de development-sources nemen. 2.6 wordt al lang gebruikt dus is het zeker stabiel en er staan geen vreemde patches op die je toch nergens voor gebruikt.

----------

## ikke

Wat is er mis met hardened-dev, zelfs als het enkel een LAN machine is?

----------

## Rainmaker

ik zou dan weer gaan voor de 2.4 serie  :Smile: 

2.4 is de enige waar ik iptables fatsoenlijk op aan de praat heb kunnen krijgen, en kan toch makkelijk zijn wil je het ooit nog ombouwen tot gateway of firewall.

Voor puur een file servertje, is 2.4 volgens mij ook nog eens stabieler, maar daar lopen de meningen zeer over uit een.

----------

## garo

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> 2.4 is de enige waar ik iptables fatsoenlijk op aan de praat heb kunnen krijgen, en kan toch makkelijk zijn wil je het ooit nog ombouwen tot gateway of firewall.

 

Iptables werkt perfect onder 2.6 voor mij en onder 2.6 kan je meer doen met iptables

----------

## racoontje

Ik zou inderdaad opteren voor development-sources of gentoo-dev-sources... 2.6 is stabiel, een stuk sneller dan 2.4, en iptables werkt voor mij prima...

----------

## andrewf

Ik heb er dev-sources op gezet, ik kan later nog altijd veranderen.

Deze zal toch nooit gateway/firewall worden, hij is véél te luidruchtig (staat nu op zolder) .

Kheb nog een vraagje: als de pc slecht afsluit komt hij soms rechtreeks in het bios terecht met een vermelding van CPU overclocked (wat niet het geval is)

dit is heel vervelend omdat er geen scherm of toetsenbord aanzit.. kan dit ergens afgezet worden? (tis een Asus A7V333 bord)

bedankt voor de replies

----------

## Priyantha Bleeker

Waarom unmask je niet in je /etc/portage/package.unmask de gentoo-sources ?

Zodat je niet meer gentoo-dev-sources hoeft te gebruiken maar gewoon gentoo-sources  :Cool: 

Hier op mijn Athlon64 moest dat volgens mij zelfs met het 2005.0 profile.

----------

## andrewf

ik heb gewoon de vanilla dev-sources, en werkt meer dan goed genoeg..

----------

## coax

Ik zou 2.0 of 2.2 gaan.  :Wink: 

Nei, discussie is al even oud al zinloos. 2.6 zou iets sneller gaan, maar 2.4 bestaat al langer en zal wel stabieler zijn.

----------

## racoontje

"Zal wel stabieler zijn"? 2.4 werkt natuurlijk ook, maar daarom wordt het er niet beter op...

----------

## M@rijn

 *andrewf wrote:*   

> Ik heb er dev-sources op gezet, ik kan later nog altijd veranderen.
> 
> Deze zal toch nooit gateway/firewall worden, hij is véél te luidruchtig (staat nu op zolder) .
> 
> Kheb nog een vraagje: als de pc slecht afsluit komt hij soms rechtreeks in het bios terecht met een vermelding van CPU overclocked (wat niet het geval is)
> ...

 

Het probleem met jouw moederbord is dan dat ie in Jumperfree mode staat, je moet even in het boekje kijken om die jumper weer vast te zetten. Zo blijft het zaakje niet hangen in de Bios, je kan eveneens de optie Hang-on .... (keyboard, muis etc.), uitzetten zodat er geen muis en toetsenbord aangehangen hoeft te worden.

----------

## andrewf

 *M@rijn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Het probleem met jouw moederbord is dan dat ie in Jumperfree mode staat, je moet even in het boekje kijken om die jumper weer vast te zetten. Zo blijft het zaakje niet hangen in de Bios, je kan eveneens de optie Hang-on .... (keyboard, muis etc.), uitzetten zodat er geen muis en toetsenbord aangehangen hoeft te worden.

 

Bedankt, werkt perfect  :Smile: 

Ik heb 2 nieuwe vraagjes:

- Kan ik distcc gebruiken tussen een AMD64 en een AthlonXP ? (of moet ik daarvoor crosscompilen?)

- Is het handig om 1 enkele portage tree te hebben voor beide systemen? (die wordt dan op de andere pc gemount)

(dan moet ik enkel de server periodiek laten emerge sync'en)

----------

## garo

 *andrewf wrote:*   

> - Is het handig om 1 enkele portage tree te hebben voor beide systemen? (die wordt dan op de andere pc gemount)
> 
> (dan moet ik enkel de server periodiek laten emerge sync'en)

 

Technisch gezien zou het mogelijk moeten zijn met NFS...

Maar ik ken niemand (persoonlijk) die het gedaan heeft en het klinkt nogal riskant dus ik kan niets garanderen...

Wat wel mogelijk is (ik doe het) is, is /usr/portage/distfiles op een systeem met veel ruimte te zetten en dat dan delen met nfs, en een rsync server installeren op een systeem (hetzelfde of een ander) en alleen deze te laten rsyncen met een internet server en alle andere systemen te laten syncen met de lokale server. Zo wordt elk bestand maar 1x gedownload en heb je maar 1x het rsync verkeer over internet voor al je systemen.

----------

## coax

 *garo wrote:*   

> Maar ik ken niemand (persoonlijk) die het gedaan heeft en het klinkt nogal riskant dus ik kan niets garanderen...

 

Kent mij toch?  :Razz: 

Ik heb de guide in de wiki gevolgd en dat werkt voor mij. 1 keer synchroniseren en alle machines hebben de laatste nieuwe portage tree (met distfiles).

Alleen heb ik wel read-write moeten delen en dat is uiteraard een gigantisch beveiligings risico... moet ik dus nog eens over ssh laten gaan.

----------

## Rainmaker

werkt voor mij perfect met NFS share ik de hele tree tussen server en workstation hier.

Enige nadeel is dat als je gesync'd hebt, dat "caching" gedoe erg lang duurt (ik heb maar 10 Mbit netwerk, dat kan ook een oorzaak zijn  :Razz: )

Heb er nog NOOIT ook maar het kleinste probleempje mee gehad...

----------

## racoontje

... Moet een PC kunnen writen op z'n portage tree voor normaal gebruik? emerge unmerge weet ik niet, sync natuurlijk wel.

----------

## Po0ky

 *racoontje wrote:*   

> ... Moet een PC kunnen writen op z'n portage tree voor normaal gebruik? emerge unmerge weet ik niet, sync natuurlijk wel.

 

Denk het niet. Portage gebruikt /var/tmp/portage voor al het schrijven tijdens een emerge.

Alle andere belangrijke files staan ergens anders.

```
man emerge
```

----------

